# how does this look?



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

oh yeah, it aint mine.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

awesome...! i see a red X


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> awesome...! i see a red X


those are the coolest!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

damn, it works for me, hehe
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-1/591882/333219_16_full.jpeg
does that work?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i got "access denied because the owner exceeded his limit"


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

ugh, GD mofo's ill load it onto my cardomain site, its linked at the bottom.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

:fluffy:

sleepy eyes would make it bad ass :cheers:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

damn i think that looks nice as hell


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

thanks for the help drift, so yall like it? anyone know what kind of front end that is and what the wheels are?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'm not really a fan of the wheels or the front end....but what the hell do i know?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

it almost looks like the bumper from the JDM 180sx type X bumper but i dont think it is here is a link tot he type X bumper


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dood.. got ur contacts in?? that looks NOTHING like the kouki front end.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

93blackSER ur a picky mofo


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

240sxbegginer said:


> 93blackSER ur a picky mofo


i don't really like it either but i didn't wanna say anything


----------



## ASIA (Feb 21, 2004)

It's a C-West body kit:







:fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like the front bumper.. the rims well i don't like anything besides Volks TE37's


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ASIA said:


> It's a C-West body kit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indeed it is.. but the black one's missing cwest side skirts/rear bumper/hammer shark wing


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^that guy is parked on the wrong side of the street :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> ^that guy is parked on the wrong side of the street :fluffy:


why dont you call the police and report him?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

where does he live? maybe i will


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

har har :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

shut up. stupid 15yo. :loser: 

har har :fluffy: 

j/k


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i turn 16 in 6 months


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

hey hey hey! then you can actually drive the car you claim to know so much about.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

har har :fluffy:

i still have *A LOT* to learn


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

whos laughing now? 

oh yeah, you are. whoops


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

im already 16...i can go anywhere i want in my 240 so ha ha ha...j/p i know what its like to have to drive with your parents everywhere  it sucked


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahahah....i'm still 21 and i can still buy beer. oh yeah, did that yesterday. sucks to be all of you.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

its cheaper to take from your parents.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i can just take my dads 

:fluffy:


----------



## NISMO_FREAK (Jan 26, 2004)

those rims are the enkei RS-6's...if anyone is still wondering! and i have no idea what kit that is, but it looks bad-ass


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

its a blue one :fluffy:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

man can u not read? the guy who posted the blue kit even said what it was...some nismo freak u are...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah, cwest front bar - same as my car.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my parents count number can cans/bottle before they leave the house 
but it doesn't matter since i don't drink anyway  alcohol's bad for u!!!!

the cwest front doesn't look too bad.. i like msports more tho


----------



## NISMO_FREAK (Jan 26, 2004)

hey drift240...i was talkin about the first kit, and in case you're still wandering YES,I CAN READ!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

in that case its a black one :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

NISMO_FREAK said:


> hey drift240...i was talkin about the first kit, and in case you're still wandering YES,I CAN READ!


 well since ur talking about the first one ur still stupid. we already said the blue on is the same.this proves u can't.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

those wheels are enkei RS6's...

edit doh.. didn't know there was a 2nd page.. my bad.


----------



## Jason Weaver (Feb 26, 2004)

Great looking cars guys.


----------



## NISMO_FREAK (Jan 26, 2004)

well shit 240sx...you got me on that one. my bad.


----------



## NISMO_FREAK (Jan 26, 2004)

so maybe i can't read that well...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------

